# Info on LGB 1981-1982-1983 Hand Made Engines



## psu76 (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any knowledge of the availability of the "Handmade" engines made by LGB in 1981-1983? They included the LGB 1981 4-8-2 Condenser Argentine Loco, the LGB 1982 2-8-2 Type YG Indian Loco, and the LGB 1983 2-10-0 Decapodtype German loco. There is a LGB 1981 on eBay but I have no idea if these locos are available. 
Also, does anyone have any idea how much they sell for on average?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There is not much info around but I took a few snaps from a catalog I have. 
I'm sure if you inquired on some German large scale forums there will be someone that knows all about these LGB collectibles. They rarely come up for public sale.

Andrew


----------



## psu76 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,

These locomotives were actually made by a company callede Magnus (owned by Christian Höhne) and mnufactured for LGB.
There was one unique loco typr each year for the years 1977 to 1983 inclusive.
Quantity of each loco was limited to 100 units each year.

There is a bit of information of two of these, the 1981 and 1982 locos on the Large Scale database at www.gbdb.info.
There are also two Magnus catalogues on the database where you can see all of these locos that Magnus made for LGB.

Typical selling price?
Don't know but they won't be cheap - they are all metal, hand-made and were built in very limited quantity.

Knut


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Original price, IIRC was $5000 US for each. not inexpensive at the time. Presumably they have at least held their value relative to inflation.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

I found one.:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/21-rolling-stock/26392-dream-come-true.html#post498745

TOM


----------



## psu76 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Thank you for everyone for your help!*

I am much smarter now about the special edition LGB Locos of the early 80's because of your help! Thank you! 
Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Were the drivetrains by Magnus too?


----------

